
3 things I learned implementing a common productivity and task management system - gorain
https://medium.com/@unnikoroth/3-things-i-learned-as-a-ceo-while-implementing-a-common-productivity-task-management-system-to-e03ac96cf161#.37ce0mfn2
======
brudgers
Link to app homepage: [http://fluxday.io/](http://fluxday.io/)

